# 4 Plant ID's please



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is the









I know that the one on the right is java fern, but im not sure what the other 4 are.
Any ideas?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's kind of hard seeing them like that, but from left to right (I think)

_Ceratopteris thalictroides_ - aka water sprite
_Limnophila aromatica_ - emersed grown
_Cabomba caroliniana_
an emersed _Myriophyllum_, possibly _M. aquaticum_


----------



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

Allegedly they should be from this list.

ELODEA DENSA
GREEN CABOMBA BACOPA
MONNERI (BABY TEARS)
BACOPA CAROLINA
HYGROPHILLA POLYSPERMA
MEXICAN OAK LEAF
LUDWIGIA
BORNEO FERN
VALLIS TORTA (TWISTED VALLIS)
WHEAT PLANT
WATER WISTERIA
MALAYAN SWORDS
BORNEO SWORDS
GREEN SPADE LEAF
CHERRY LEAF STRICTA
GIANT CORKSCREW VALLIS
VALLIS SPIRALLIS (STRAIGHT VALLIS)
BLUE STRICTA
UMBRELLA FERN
JAVA FERN
IVY LEAF CRYPTOCORYNE 
INDIAN FERN
ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII
ROSEAFOLIA RED
LILACINA
RED LUDWIGIA
GLANDULOSA PERENNIS
RED FOUNTAIN PLANT
HILL RADICAN SWORDS
AMAzON SWORDS

here is a close up of the plant second from left.


----------

